# Spot Run



## 01snowman (Oct 15, 2011)

When is the best time to come to Myrtle Beach for pier fishing during spot run?


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

In my experience in North Myrtle, it seems to start around the first or second week of October.


----------



## slabslinger (Jun 29, 2011)

I too would like to know what the average time is, oct sounds right


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Typically October is about right, but nice catches of spots have been happening for most of summer. But, the real run hasn't started yet. I see you are in Greensboro, I am from Reidsville. I fish Springmaid mostly. But other piers as well. Keep an eye on Bogue Inlet Pier, they always report when the Spots start running.


----------



## 01snowman (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

2 days after the first cold front of mid-late Octobor


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

2 yrs ago, spot started early Oct, dwindled down until Nov. then it hit HARD till approx Dec. 4-5 . I heard 1 guy was up to 683 toward the end of Nov. That was one of the best yrs from what I've heard. Last yr spot ran in July pretty strong, in the fall they ran but you had to be there as much as you could, good, great, & ok on any given day, late Oct to early Dec.
This yr we've had a run in July, fishin in general hs been slower. Educated guess..........prob mid oct thru November. But it's a big lake out there


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

SpringmaidKeith said:


> 2 yrs ago, spot started early Oct, dwindled down until Nov. then it hit HARD till approx Dec. 4-5 . I heard 1 guy was up to 683 toward the end of Nov. That was one of the best yrs from what I've heard. Last yr spot ran in July pretty strong, in the fall they ran but you had to be there as much as you could, good, great, & ok on any given day, late Oct to early Dec.
> This yr we've had a run in July, fishin in general hs been slower. Educated guess..........prob mid oct thru November. But it's a big lake out there


I remember that spot run from two years ago. It was crazy. Last year was different, the run started early and ended early. But the whiting bite was unreal. I caught more and bigger whiting than any time that I can remember. If the whiting I caught during the spring and early summer are any indication, it's gonna be another good fall season. Let's hope.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Can you catch spot in the surf when they are running also?


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

Yep. Just Nowhere near as fast.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Is it still fast in the surf? What is the most used rig, hook size, and bait for spot? How big can they get?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Gary Carrier said:


> Is it still fast in the surf? What is the most used rig, hook size, and bait for spot? How big can they get?


Size 4 or 6 circle hooks on a double drop rig with a 3 oz sinker using bloodworms, fishbites fake bloodworms or red earthworms. Spot usually run from 6 to 9 inches.
You could probably catch 40 or 50 spot in a day surf fishing but on a pier you could get double that very easy.


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks much! RJ That seems to be a good general rig for surf fishing? Am I right on that?


----------



## SpringmaidKeith (Jun 30, 2013)

Gary, #6 hooks are off the shelves at Spot time, RJ is right. J hook will work too. They love the bloodworms and artificial fishbites. and yes, thats the general rig for surf, K


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks, SpringmaidKeith. I live very close to three top tailwaters in East Tennessee and love to trout fish. Believe it or not, folks catch 15-20 pound brown trout when they are generating in the tailwaters of the South Holston. It is a top fly fishing destination for fisherman from the surrounding states of Virginia and North Carolina when the turbines are not running. Rainbows are stocked and brown trout reproduce naturally. The only time I am able to fish in the ocean is once a year in Myrtle Beach. I love that also but don't have nearly as much success. I have another question for you. With the smaller hooks and bait, do you often catch larger fish or is there a recommendation for surf fishing for larger fish? Anyone's reply would be appreciated.


----------

